# Help!  1971 Schwinn Varsity just run over!  Need parts!



## Albo (Feb 7, 2011)

Just ran over my beloved 1971 Schwinn Varsity Sport.  Bent front fork and both wheels.  Where can I get parts?


----------



## rhenning (Feb 7, 2011)

E-Bay, local want ads, bike shops or CL and the best would be to buy a used similar sized frame bike and make one out of the two.  It wouldn't have to be a 1971 model.   Roger


----------



## bmwz3coupe (Feb 11, 2011)

http://greenville.craigslist.org/bik/2205469061.html   This Varsity was just posted 2 days ago. Greenville SC area


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Where are you located. I have about 10 or so 70s/80s Schwinn roadbikes in the $50-100 range which would probably have the parts you need. I am located close to Augusta Ga. v/r Shawn


----------

